# How awesome are torpedo barbs?



## Morgan Freeman (15 Sep 2011)

I thought they looked dull as hell online but saw a huge display tank today at Hillingdon MA. I desperately want some now!


----------



## sanj (16 Sep 2011)

Yes, they are one of the nicest barb come shark available in the hobby.

They have an almost neon brightpink/red streak running from their noses to half their body length, grow to a max 6"...

Potential problems in a planted tank:

They need room, these are fast flowing river species from mountian streams in S.India. I would say dont keep them in less than 4ft long tanks.

Oxygen requirement is relatively high: cooler water mountain stream habitats are high O2 environments. If you inject CO2 be cautious and run an air pump overnight when plants and animals are net producing CO2.

They dont travel well, especially the larger 3" plus ones. Many reports of fish ending up dead when people get them home. Ive never had this problem though.

One thing I have found is that the smaller ones available seem to have high mortality. That  is my personal experiance. I get 1-2" fish and perhaps after 6months to a year they die without any obvious external issues. Typical scenario is stopping eating, swimming away from the group and eventually dieing.

They are impressive when full grown, I currently have four full grown adults, down from 10. Ideally you should keep them in small groups of around six fish.

While I really like these fish, I dont think I will purchase anymore. The remaining denisonis I have were largish when I bought them and that was some 3 years ago. Any that I have added have ended up passing away prematurely.


----------



## bluemoon280 (16 Sep 2011)

I got half a dozen of two inch dennisonii barbs 18m ago. I am pleased to say I havnt lost one. They are all now over four inches and are absolutely gorgeous. The shimmery green colour above the intense red is stunning. 

Also I have found them to be one of the better fish that like to shoal closely.  

I have also seen some of what I believe to be breeding behaviour. It looked like a shallow pit under a log. 

They are the stars in my five footer along with my clown loaches. 

Regard


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (17 Sep 2011)

they also eat plants 

They ate my downoi and mowed my stargrass and wallichii down to the stems..


----------



## fandango (2 Oct 2011)

They are very attractive fish. Had mine for about 3 years now. They will eat the cherry shrimps though. If you have enough place and lot's of plants the cherries will be able to escape.



regards,
fandango


----------



## Morgan Freeman (2 Oct 2011)

Still love them. Just beautiful in real life. I'm a big barb fan in general.


----------



## gillo45 (2 Dec 2011)

Beautiful fish I will be getting 5 of these for my tank


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Dec 2011)

gillo45 said:
			
		

> Beautiful fish I will be getting 5 of these for my tank




Get your credit card out - you'll need it.

Regards
paul


----------



## hinch (2 Dec 2011)

they're not that expensive if you get them while little. they can grow over 6inch though so make sure you've got a rather large tank they like to swim around


----------



## chris521957 (8 Dec 2011)

There are 6 for sale on ebay now. £40 start price, about 4" it says. I think these are very cheap. I see them in most shops at around £15/19 these days. If only i had the room.


----------



## Mark Webb (9 Dec 2011)

I agree. These Barbs are among my favourite fish. I am intending to buy a few but dissapointed to learn of high mortality and liking for munching on plants.

sanj, do you think the high mortality could be due to CO2?


----------



## sanj (9 Dec 2011)

Hi Mark,

No I dont think it is CO2. I suspect something like mycobacteria infection. The fish will stop eating maybe change overall body colour hue and slowly waste away. Myco is entrenched in most captive breeding establishments and a significant proportion of all ornamental fish in the trade are carriers. Some species are more susceptible than others. I have still got my original 4 from mid 2008. It is just the ones that I have introduced do not seem to last, perhaps a year sometimes only months. I am not going to add anymore for theforseeable future. 

Still this has been my experiance over the last few years, others seem not to have had a problem. If you like them I would certainly give them a chance.


----------



## Mark Webb (11 Dec 2011)

sanj said:
			
		

> Oxygen requirement is relatively high: cooler water mountain stream habitats are high O2 environments. If you inject CO2 be cautious and run an air pump overnight when plants and animals are net producing CO2.



sanj, what size air stone do you use? I am thinking of maybe a 30cm or 60cm air curtain to kick in when CO2 is off. Or would this be overkill?


----------



## sanj (12 Dec 2011)

> sanj, what size air stone do you use? I am thinking of maybe a 30cm or 60cm air curtain to kick in when CO2 is off. Or would this be overkill?



The air stones i use are pretty standard, I use two as it a pump with two outlets. I am estimating they are only the standard 1-2" airstones. I dont think there is anything wrong in using larger ones overnight, but I dont think you need to go mad. 

I think my pump comes one at 00:00 and goes off at 12:00 mid day. My lights dont come on untill 17:00 and go off 23:00.


----------

